# Round Dinny



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I grew up slaying bream on round dinnies in the oxbow lakes of my hometown. Now I am having a heck of a time finding them. Anyone know of any reliable online sources?



Thanks,



P_


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all do you have a picture of a "round dinny"...I have no idea what they are.:banghead

:banghead:banghead:banghead Just looked them up online:banghead:banghead Hell I use them when I fly fish:doh<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Click Here<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=round+dinny&btnG=Search<o></o>


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey man if your talkin about the "Round Dinny" fly there hard to come by. I know Walmart dont carry them but most of the small tackle shops around you should be able to find them. Thats the only fly I fish with in the Choctawhatchee and you can naturally smoke some A$$ with them over any other fly.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Offshore-911 (3/16/2009)*Hey man if your talkin about the "Round Dinny" fly there hard to come by. I know Walmart dont carry them but most of the small tackle shops around you should be able to find them. Thats the only fly I fish with in the Choctawhatchee and you can naturally smoke some A$$ with them over any other fly.


I saw them in China Mart...I need to go to a store next door to them, I'll drop in and see if they still carry them here. We have a better selection of freshwater items here where you have the saltwater items.:banghead


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know any online sources, but pretty sure Buck&Bass has them


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey tuna man thanks for the link thats an awesome site!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Breambugs.com, pretty sure thats what it is, if not something simular. They have everything you need.


----------

